# Not much prettier then this



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Looked so good I had to post a picture, tastes better then it looked. Kept it pretty simple. Caught three Skams off the pier, cut into filets, soaked over night in two glass jars, each jar one pint of water, 1/4 cup of iodized salt, 1/3 cup of light brown sugar, two tables spoons teriaki sauce. After 24 hours, air dry till tacky, sprinkle lightly with fajita seasoning and smoke with combination misquite and hickory, 2 hours 100, 2 hours 150, then vacum pack.......great stuff


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Yup looks yummy, a smoker is the next thing on my list. You working the Venetian Fest tonite? Ill be down there, and then straight to the pier for an all nighter.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Working, but not the festival.....will be around the county though. Give me a call and I will stop out and see how things have been going. Been looking for an excuse to get out on the pier and check a few licenses. :evil: 

Got my smoker at Walmart for $99. It is a stand up chest type smoker and it has served me exceptionally well.


----------

